# Iptv doesn't work and company won't refund



## 734001-Katjones111

Hi there. I've just had a Mag 250 box installed with full sky package and paid AED2200 for it but it doesn't work and the guy who fitted it is refusing to refund. He was advertising on Dubizzle and Facebook. Can anyone tell me if this is something I have any legal recourse with and if so who should I report it to? Is there any kind of governing body here for this type of thing? I have his mobile number and business location. Thanks in Advance. Kat


----------



## Mustii

Hey sorry to hear that, 

I am not sure exactly which governing body deals with it but, basically what he installed isn't legal, so I am not sure anyone would help you, with it, maybe if you can threaten with police report? 

But yeah, the Mag 250 box with the sky sub, isn't legal as it is a pirated stream from sky, Sky is not actually getting any of that money. 
I am not saying you are in the wrong or having a go at you for taking such service (I would do same thing lol as we do not have any other way). But I am saying it as whether you would have a case as getting something illegal installed. 

You can however try and report him to the police and see what they do? and maybe you can avoid saying you paid for Sky or any of the BBC content, but just other freeview. 

But I have knowledge regarding this whole thing, not Mag250 boxes in particular but the whole streaming thing - so maybe I can be of some help and maybe get it to work..

so when he was there it was working before he left I assume?


----------



## 734001-Katjones111

Hey Mustii,

Thanks for the reply and advice. I wasn't aware it was illegal until recently (after it was installed and paid for). I know ignorance is no defence and all that but AED2200 is a largish sum to disappear into this guy's pocket for a service that doesn't work. I thought I was actually paying for the sky subscription. 

There had been a few problems setting it up initially and he had to come back once but yes it was working with no problems before he left the last time. Shortly after that, it started to stutter and freeze and has been like it ever since. He's refused to come back and fix it and refuses to give a refund. 

Just FYI..I'm with Du and have 24mbps broadband speed.

Thanks in advance for any assistance you can give me!


----------



## twowheelsgood

If you run a speed test to a Du server it'll tell you that you are getting 24, which is what you get inside the country.

If you run a test to anywhere outside of Dubai/UAE you will find you only get 2Mb which is why streamed services in Dubai is rubbish.


----------



## The Rascal

twowheelsgood said:


> If you run a speed test to a Du server it'll tell you that you are getting 24, which is what you get inside the country.
> 
> If you run a test to anywhere outside of Dubai/UAE you will find you only get 2Mb which is why streamed services in Dubai is rubbish.


I never knew that, is it the same with Etisalat too?


----------



## twowheelsgood

Yup.

Try Speedtest.net and alter the server using New Server option after the first results;

Direct to Du Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results

Direct to say, Oman Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results

then London Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results

The routes are quite good tonight but very variable - these are the best I could get.


----------



## Mustii

Actually I am getting around 14mb while connected to a UK or US server, and I am on a 16mb connection, also I have a similiar service and it runs flawlessly for me, but I know the guy who owns the server he is based in the UK, and I basically buy the access from him directly, so any problems it is his server and he can easy identify it. 

I was using him with CS before but as I would not be able to get Astra 28.2 E in Dubai I went for his streaming service, which I run on XBMC. he even has some HD Channels including Slysport hd which works flawlessly for me, and he doesnt offer BEIN on his package which in my opinion is good as I doubt anyone cares about sky or other european/us services here, while BEIN is a bit risky. Another thing is he has a lot of movies and tv shows for XBMC basically any film on demand which is frequently updated, so don't even need netflix, hulu etc

Also I run his stream without any vpn.. 


anyway back to subject, Katjones111 the thing is you have a good box the Mag 250 is actually quite good, and is worth around 600-800 dirhams - you can get it to work but I think basically the server he has giving you on the box is a free server which basically is crap as it is just random streams from the internet and no one looks after it.

you know when the service was working for you when he was there, was it perfect? like was it smooth with no lag? and how long was it running fine for?


----------



## 734001-Katjones111

twowheelsgood said:


> If you run a speed test to a Du server it'll tell you that you are getting 24, which is what you get inside the country.
> 
> If you run a test to anywhere outside of Dubai/UAE you will find you only get 2Mb which is why streamed services in Dubai is rubbish.


So are you saying that no matter which company/box I use, iptv will not work?


----------



## 734001-Katjones111

Mustii said:


> Actually I am getting around 14mb while connected to a UK or US server, and I am on a 16mb connection, also I have a similiar service and it runs flawlessly for me, but I know the guy who owns the server he is based in the UK, and I basically buy the access from him directly, so any problems it is his server and he can easy identify it.
> 
> I was using him with CS before but as I would not be able to get Astra 28.2 E in Dubai I went for his streaming service, which I run on XBMC. he even has some HD Channels including Slysport hd which works flawlessly for me, and he doesnt offer BEIN on his package which in my opinion is good as I doubt anyone cares about sky or other european/us services here, while BEIN is a bit risky. Another thing is he has a lot of movies and tv shows for XBMC basically any film on demand which is frequently updated, so don't even need netflix, hulu etc
> 
> Also I run his stream without any vpn..
> 
> 
> anyway back to subject, Katjones111 the thing is you have a good box the Mag 250 is actually quite good, and is worth around 600-800 dirhams - you can get it to work but I think basically the server he has giving you on the box is a free server which basically is crap as it is just random streams from the internet and no one looks after it.
> 
> you know when the service was working for you when he was there, was it perfect? like was it smooth with no lag? and how long was it running fine for?



Hi Mustii,

There was a lag but only slight. Service only lasted a couple of hours before it started stuttering. And I think I remember him saying the server was in Australia.


----------



## Mustii

I am not sure, maybe he's a con only only gave you a test server, so basically it will just work for a day or so. 

Is he not willing to come and have a look at it at all now? 

You can 100% get iptv to work here, I have full uk package with all sky channels including some HD channels, there is also Italian channels, Spanish, Greek, Turkish American and some indian channels. they all work good for me. I have Du with 16mb.

I do not run it on a MAG 250 box tho, I run XBMC which is a media player that can be installed on android boxes, Raspberry Pi's , and Laptops/PC's . 
However it will also run on Mag 250 I am not sure how to set up a MAg 250 tho


----------



## BedouGirl

Hi everyone, please remember that discussion of topics that may contravene local laws is not permitted on the forum. Thank you.


----------



## Felixtoo2

Streaming Live TV illegal? 
It seems that in Dubai "The Revolution will Not be Televised!"


----------



## BedouGirl

Felixtoo2 said:


> Streaming Live TV illegal? It seems that in Dubai "The Revolution will Not be Televised!"


Hahaha! I did say 'may'. If someone is streaming Sky, which you have to pay for normally, I believe, and not paying for it.... There's always the PM facility


----------



## 734001-Katjones111

He's not answering calls and is ignoring all messages. I don't think he will come to fix it now...if indeed it can be fixed. Thanks for all your advice Mustii


----------



## twowheelsgood

if you have a UK Sky subscription legally, there are 'you know what we cannot talk about' services which will semi-legally retransmit your subscription via the internet.

I have never used it myself but its a facility which some offer. 

But you buy from the Uk and not rely on anyone here except the pipe into your house.


----------



## Emanef

2200 for a mag box? Wow. How long was that supposed to give you access to those channels?


----------



## 734001-Katjones111

Emanef said:


> 2200 for a mag box? Wow. How long was that supposed to give you access to those channels?


One year subscription. I didn't even get a full day! :-/


----------



## Mustii

Katjones111, are you familiar with the Mag box? I mean do you know how to add/remove subscriptions?


----------



## Emanef

From what I understand the boxes are configured to connect to a server provided by a third party to do the authentication to allows them to access the genuine streams don't they, which is definately not legal. I doubt Sky would be able to do much for people outside the UK though, certainly not outside Europe, but I can't imagine you have anyone to report it to. 

Was the guy recommended or did you just stumble across him? Sounds like you may have been done. You have the box though so if you can find someone else you should be able to set it up, you'll have just lost a lot - maybe next time agree to a monthly sub if it's not a recommendation!


----------



## Mustii

Emanef said:


> From what I understand the boxes are configured to connect to a server provided by a third party to do the authentication to allows them to access the genuine streams don't they, which is definately not legal. I doubt Sky would be able to do much for people outside the UK though, certainly not outside Europe, but I can't imagine you have anyone to report it to.
> 
> Was the guy recommended or did you just stumble across him? Sounds like you may have been done. You have the box though so if you can find someone else you should be able to set it up, you'll have just lost a lot - maybe next time agree to a monthly sub if it's not a recommendation!


This is exactly how you should go on with these services.. 

if you don't know the person providing the streaming, don't go for longer than a month at a time, EVEN if they are offering VERY good value if you go for 12 months upfront,
because either they will shut down or they will have tooo many people on their subscription and then their server gets overloaded and start messing up.

It is best to just take 1 month or 3 months a time, then when the service isn't living up to its price find a new one.

There are few reliable servers, just keep in mind tho it will never be 100% perfect like the real thing, it will lag sometimes, sometimes the fault is from your side sometimes from the provider, I will say if it works 90% of the time then its good enough..


----------



## ryan neil

I WILL SUGGEST YOU (xxxxKatjones111) REPORT THIS GUY TO CID GO TO DUBAI POLICE WEBSITE AND REPORT THIS GUY

NOTHING WILL HAPPEN TO YOU TAKE MY WORDS

POLICE IS SUGGESTING TO COME FORWARD AND COMPLAIN THESE KIND OF PEOPLE

I HAVE BEEN CHEATED AS WELL WITH THIS GUY 

I HAD MAG250 WITH FULL UK PACKAGE THIS THAT BLAH BLAH HE INSTALLED IN JBR AND HE VANISH WITH MY MONEY TILL TODAY HE IS SAYING SIR YOU SHARE YOUR INTERNET THIS THAT

HE SAID TO YOU SERVER IS IN AUSTRALIA ME HE SAID IN ITALY HAHAHAHAH

JUST GO TO DUBAI POLICE WEBSITE AND REPORT THIS GUY 

HE DONT KNOW THAT I HAVE CCTV INSTALLED IN MY HOME AND HIS ACT HAS BEEN CAUGHT BY ME AND I COMPLAIN ALREADY TO POLICE(CID) AS THEY HANDLE THIS THEY ARE GUY WITHOUT UNIFORM THEY SAID WE NEED AT LEAST 1 MORE COMPLAIN TO NAB THIS GUY SO REPORT THIS GUY BEFORE ANYONE ELSE IS CHEATED THIS IS MY HARD EANRED MONEY WHICH THIS CON GUY TOOK IT MY GUY NAME WAS (ALY) THERE WAS ANOTHER GUY ALSO SELLING ON DUBIZZLE HIS NAME WAS WAQAAS BUT THIS GUY (ALY) HAVE FACEBOOK PAGE SO IT WAS EASY FOR ME TO SEE CHANNEL LIST BUT I DIDNT KNEW THAT THEY GONNA DO THIS WITH ME 

THESE GUY DAYS ARE OVER AND GOD WILL THEY WILL RETURN MY MONEY AS WELL AS YOURS(xxxxKatjones111) AND MANY OTHER UNKNOWN PEOPLE MONEY WHICH EVEN I DONT KNOW HOW MANY PEOPLE THEY CHEATED


----------



## The Rascal

Please don't shout (It's against the rules) and if your grammar and punctuation says anything about the school system in Australia then god help that continent. However I suspect that wonderful continent isn't really where you're from.


----------



## londonmandan

R u from auz coz grammar says nein


----------



## ryan neil

I am not shouting just didn't notice caps was on


----------



## twowheelsgood

So you're going to go to the police and complain that a guy sold you a product which is circumventing another companys TV system protection and payment mechanism, and distribute TV illegally, and you want your money back ?

Or have I misunderstood ?


----------



## ryan neil

I already reported the person and submitted the cctv footage and the receiver to police(cid) guys which are not in police uniform they said they will soon nab the guy we already have many complains but no proof other then his name and mobile number now they have his picture and he is taking money from me and counting it 

the police said me that your money cannot be refunded because first of all this is illegal to sell and illegal to buy also so we will not say you anything because you are helping us

tomorrow i will follow with the police 

i want this guy behind the bars 

its never about money its about lying to me and then i disconnect my osn 
to reactivate again i have to pay a lot of money


----------



## BringBackBuck8

I had a guy recommended to me; he installed an android box with IPtv and it has been brilliant. he gave me two weeks' free trial; it worked like a dream. I've now had it four months and it is amazing.


----------



## sheributt

*iptv*

I also know this guy very well and when he has to sell he makes all the heavens in the receiver and after that no customer service nothing at all. Not answering the calls and if answering then with its and buts, .. i am also using iptv uk hd since june last year. i bought from him before then services were suspended. then i got a new person on facebook and my services are running smoothly since then.


----------



## ryan neil

Just came back from dubai police head quarters They called me to open the case again these guy (ALY) and they have added waqas name also because i told them they are 2 different guys selling same receivers 

they have all the screen shots of the Facebook page and dubizzle pages 

GOOD WORK 

i was there for like 25 minutes and they treated me very very well 

they have taken my signatures on 3 papers 

they also show me 3 guys which they catch and they know aly and waqas very well they told a lot about them they were talking in arabic so don't know what was conversation but as i can say they know both and he was taking name of a place called dera again and again

i asked the police what was he talking the police said don't worry we will have them soon behind bars

you have to come back again but to public prosecution near floating bridge to verify the guy 

the police guy has given me there mobile number who will be responsible for all operation 

Police really appreciate me for the cctv footage 

gave me a copy also of some papers all written in arabic


----------



## The Rascal

So you signed 3 documents all written in Arabic with no idea what any of them said did you?

There's one born every minute.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim

I can see the story now:

Gulf Snooze: "Dubai Police charge defrauded 'Australian' citizen. When asked why, Sergeant-General Haiwan stated, "... he was doing our nut in".


----------



## londonmandan

He just signed documents admitting to illegally buying a product that defrauds companies from revenue :lol:


----------



## The Rascal

londonmandan said:


> He just signed documents admitting to illegally buying a product that defrauds companies from revenue :lol:


And that's why his next appointment is with the Public Prosecutor.


----------



## ryan neil

I am not a dumb person 

that papers was for 

1.complain paper
2.cctv footage usage permission 
3.handover him my mag250


----------



## ryan neil

Now they told me we will catch the guy in cctv footage and you have to come to public prosecution to verify the guy and tell everything to the lawyer which will be appointed to him by dubai court


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim

ryan neil said:


> I am not a dumb person
> 
> that papers was for
> 
> 1.complain paper
> 2.cctv footage usage permission
> 3.handover him my mag250





ryan neil said:


> Now they told me we will catch the guy in cctv footage and you have to come to public prosecution to verify the guy and tell everything to the lawyer which will be appointed to him by dubai court


I have a bridge in London I'd like to sell you...


----------



## The Rascal

Your honour, the policeman said it was...

Yes that's my signature...

How long? :jaw:


----------



## londonmandan

ryan neil said:


> I am not a dumb person
> 
> that papers was for
> 
> 1.complain paper
> 2.cctv footage usage permission
> 3.handover him my mag250


Or it was for

1. To find what services he offered you
2. To use it to see what he looks like
3. To use it once they have told him to give them a free years service.

:lol:


----------



## ryan neil

Today received the call from the guys cid they told me they were waiting for this guy to publish again on dubizzle and he did so 

now they have the screen shots of the page and now they will forward my complain and processed with the case


----------



## Felixtoo2

Maybe i'm having a blond moment here so correct me if i'm wrong. You bought and installed something that's illegal to use here, then complained to the police about the service and you're going to go to court over it?
Is that not a bit like complaining that you're drug dealer didn't sell you the good stuff?


----------



## imac

Felixtoo2 said:


> Maybe i'm having a blond moment here so correct me if i'm wrong. You bought and installed something that's illegal to use here, then complained to the police about the service and you're going to go to court over it?
> Is that not a bit like complaining that you're drug dealer didn't sell you the good stuff?


got to admire his commitment though... he dug up a thread from two months ago and updated it... just to make a point...


----------



## Mustii

ryan neil said:


> Today received the call from the guys cid they told me they were waiting for this guy to publish again on dubizzle and he did so
> 
> now they have the screen shots of the page and now they will forward my complain and processed with the case


LOL! 

I love the message you wrote in which you say : they are very very proud of me lool.. 

Soon you can change your ''from'' from Australian to UAE, they will give you UAE National due to the commitment and your collaboration !


----------



## Emanef

They're probably using you to help catch him, and once they do they'll nick you too!


----------

